# Cepheid to be more like Caesar?



## Idlebeach (Jul 20, 2021)

I would've liked to build the Caesar but it wasn't in stock. That being said the Cepheid sounds wonderful and I assume I could probably mod it. I tried a couple tonepad mods (vibrato switch and intensity) but I'd like to add the dry/chorus/vibrato knob instead of the chorus/vibrato switch if possible.

I'd be interested in other mods too if anyone can help me out! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Wizardofwoz66 (Sep 3, 2021)

This is actually super easy to do! Here is the part of the schematic you'll need to change, you basically just need two 47k resistors and a 10kB pot. If you look at the schematic of the Cepheid, you'll see that there's a ton of similarities, save for the part I have circled (in terms of the blend potential at least, there are some other things too). All you need to do is add the two extra resistors (matched to the resistor values in the Cepheid of 47k each) and a pot that essentially just acts as a variable resistor. Pot lugs 1 & 3 essentially go to the wet and dry signal paths and lug 2 goes to Vref. Cepheid is on the left, Casear on the right. Let me know if you have other questions!


----------



## varlogtim (Jan 6, 2022)

Curious if anyone has done this mod? It seems like we would need four 12K resistors and a B10K pot.

It would be cool if someone could/would include pics of the holes they used for the mod. I may trace the board at some point and try.


----------

